# Jim willie’s claim: New gold trade settlement system agreement



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.silverdoctors.com/jim-willie-the-game-is-over-king-dollar-is-dead/#more-34155

JIM WILLIE'S STUNNING CLAIM: THE GAME IS OVER. KING DOLLAR IS DEAD! - GOLD TO $7,000 SILVER TO $250+!

It's a very long article. Here are some pieces with the most important info:

Many analyst writers choose the Black Swan analogy to describe deeply ominous events in progress, with little forward notice. The analogy simply does not fit anymore, as an armada of black swans is more appropriate, spotted on regular and frequent sightings.
The US financial fortress died in September 2008. 
The Grand Paradigm Shift is in progress. My sources indicate that 5000 metric tons of Gold bullion moved from London to points East between April and July 2012. The flow eastward never stopped. The pace has continued. The Gold bullion continues to be shipped in enormous staggering volume.
*The agreements have already been made on the new Gold Trade Settlement system with its newly imposed Gold Trade Standard. They have agreed on a $7000/oz gold price, with a similarly exalted silver price of at least $250/oz.
Decisions have been made final. The implementation is slow but steady.
The game is over. The King Dollar is dead.*

DEAD USDOLLAR & USTREASURY BRAND

The USD/USTB brand is dead. The big questions that remain are 1) how the brand will be declared dead, 2) what new currencies will appear with proper asset backing, 3) what form the Gold Standard will return, and 4) whether its criminal helm will face prosecution for fraud, counterfeit, sweetheart loans, and money laundering. The answers are slowing being revealed. But before making conclusions on these key overarching questions, consider the cracks in the financial fortress. Each alone is devastating, but together they describe a wrecked castle that is fast crumbling, the fallout victims to be legions. The world has not only begun to notice, but rather made plans to defend from the fallout. The National Socialist bankers will not go quietly into the night. They will steal everything in their path with full impunity. They will continue to wreck the planetary integrity. They will continue to construct their underground cities. They will continue to wage wars both for supply line preservation and for obstruction of progress toward alternative pathways. The blowback has been impressive and far reaching. The prestige of the US nation is gone. The reputation of the King Dollar is gone. The beacon of capitalism is gone. What remains is the details of the collapse, the fallout from the impact, the extent of the resulting craters. As the USD/USTB brand fades away, the Third World awaits the once great nation. The price inflation, supply shortages, and civil disorder will echo the financial criminality, the vacated wealth, and the aggressive war stance, as severe hardship and massive disruption is guaranteed.

PETRO-DOLLAR FINAL DEATH THROES
The Saudis find themselves alienated from their US protector. They find themselves at friction-filled odds with Russia. They will find some measure of safe haven behind the Chinese cape. The Saudis are busily making their pivot to China. Note the large petro-chemical project begun last year near the Red Sea. The entire Arab Spring movement is a direct assault upon the Arab world, whose nations one after the other are run by autocrats better described as benevolent dictators. The USGovt strategy to spread democracy is intended to disrupt the royals sitting upon peacock thrones, as much as to dislodge valuable resources. In North Africa the objective was to derail the planned European development with new industries, equipped with roll-off port facilities, run by cheaper skilled Arab labor. In the rest of the Arab MidEast, the objective has been to let loose a band of Keystone Cops that unseat the House of Saud itself in a most bizarre sequence of events. The overthrow of Mosni in Egypt required a huge financial assist by the Saudis, hardly a team effort with the Obama Admin clown show. The retreat from Syria has angered the Saudi Royal family in unspeakable terms. They have responded by threatening the shutdown of US Embassies in Saudi Arabia. Hidden in the many conflicts are the Pipeline Politics, which the USGovt cannot afford to reveal. Doing so would make crystal clear its ulterior motives, its weakened position, and the rise of the Natural Gas Coop led by the Russian Gazprom giant. Revealing the fading power of OPEC as the Saudi weapon to enforce the King Dollar scepter would accelerate the Dollar Alternative movement led by the Eastern Alliance. The Syrian War was all about blocking the completion of the Shiite Gas Pipeline from Iran. The US could not stop the Iran-Pakistani Gas Pipeline. The weakness of the USDollar will be made evident by the strangle of natural gas pipelines, mostly run by Gazprom. The US lost the Pipeline Wars to Russia long ago.

The Western population is slowly coming to grips with the rise of the Shiite majority in Iraq. Yes, the United States lost the Iraqi War. Yes, the United States will soon have lost the Afghan War, except for the heroin booty. Valued at over $800 billion in narco profit annually, it has been the big prize on the battlefield supported by soldier blood & guts. At an estimated $6 trillion all-in war cost, thank the Bush II Admin for another folly that equals one third of the national debt. The great turning point for the Global Dollar Politics lies in the massive changes underway with the Petro-Dollar. The Saudis urgently seek a new protector for the Persian Gulf. It will be China to wear the cape. *The Saudis will soon announce acceptance for oil payments in Euro terms, in Yen terms, in British Pound terms, and most important in Chinese Yuan terms. The effect will be felt like a gigantic crash impact of a 7-story building hitting the ground, marking the Death of the Petro-Dollar.* It has served as the foundation for the USDollar for 40 years, since the Arab 1973 Embargo. The resolution involved a grand pact, engineered by Kissinger. It called for recycling Arab Oil Surplus into USTreasury Bonds, used to fill the many national banking systems across the world. The unraveling of the Petro-Dollar standard will bring about colossal reformation of the many national banking systems. They will ditch the USTBonds in favor of a mix of Chinese Yuan and Gold bullion. Later the same Yuan will become partially gold-backed. Game over for the King Dollar!


----------

